

Tell HN: Share Your Rejection Therapy Stories with NPR.org - contextual

A quick note for anyone who has played Rejection Therapy. National Public Radio is doing a story about Rejection Therapy and would like to speak with people who are using it in their own lives in big and in small ways.<p>For more information, see http:&#x2F;&#x2F;rejectiontherapy.com&#x2F;share-rejection-therapy-experiences-npr&#x2F;
======
contextual
Clickable: [http://rejectiontherapy.com/share-rejection-therapy-
experien...](http://rejectiontherapy.com/share-rejection-therapy-experiences-
npr/)

